# Parviflorum and Pubescens



## JasonG (May 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 8, 2016)

Wonderful! I love them.


----------



## abax (May 9, 2016)

You give me hope and encouragement every time you
post your Cyps. I'm building up my courage and looking
at the plants in the White Flower Farm catalog more often.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2016)

Yours are a little early. Mine will likely open up at the end of this week (unless they rot from all the rain).


----------



## roy bailey (May 9, 2016)

Such a bright yellow and they look in good shape, I have a parviflorum that may be open tomorrow or day after, if it has that intensity of colour I will be delighted.


----------



## JasonG (May 10, 2016)

abax said:


> You give me hope and encouragement every time you
> post your Cyps. I'm building up my courage and looking
> at the plants in the White Flower Farm catalog more often.





I'll keep posting! Everyone north of Charlotte should have a couple in their garden!


----------



## abax (May 10, 2016)

I agree entirely. It's the price tag at White Flower that
spooks me.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2016)

abax said:


> I agree entirely. It's the price tag at White Flower that
> spooks me.



Hillside Nursery has these cheaper:
http://www.hillsidenursery.biz/


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2016)

abax said:


> I agree entirely. It's the price tag at White Flower that
> spooks me.





White flower has excellent quality but they often have small plants if anything. They sell to high end market by high prices generating snob appeal. 

I've been there, they are nice, and good quality, just often expensive and small


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

Fantastic plants, aren't they?


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 25, 2016)

Nothing better than slippers in one's garden.


----------

